# Ulnar impaction syndrome



## JulieM (Aug 23, 2012)

I need some help with a diagnosis code. there is not one listed nor can i find another variation of this diagnosis. Any help would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## josephmglick (Aug 29, 2012)

Taken from Orthopedic Coding Alert

The best choice is 718.83 (Unspecified derangement of joint; forearm) to represent instability.

Ulnar impaction syndrome is also known as ulnar abutment syndrome, and can be a common complication after distal radial fracture. The term means the distal ulna is no longer in line with the distal radius, resulting in the ulna being longer. The ulnar weight bearing load increases and causes chronic pain on that side of the wrist.


----------



## rice1975 (Sep 26, 2017)

I was looking for a code for Caput Ulnae syndrome. I ended up using M25.839. Maybe this code would work for you also.


----------



## fish4codes (Oct 25, 2017)

I use M24.83__  for ulnocarpal abutment...


----------

